

Optimizely unleashes realtime client-side geotargeting - dsiroker
http://blog.optimizely.com/new-features-new-places-and-new-faces

======
aaronjg
That's a really cool feature. It would be interesting to see if users in
different locales respond to differently to variations. For example, in an A/B
test, perhaps US visitors respond better to variation B, and Canadian users
respond better to variation A.

These sorts of findings could then be automatically shown to the user without
having to run separate tests. It could even be the first step in automatically
customizing the site for different regions.

------
dfc
May god continue to bless RequestPolicy and NoScript...

[1] <https://www.requestpolicy.com/>

[2] <http://noscript.net/>

~~~
ma2rten
Could you elaborate on that response? Why would you want to block out scripts
and stop the owners of a website to collect anonymous data to improve it?

~~~
dfc
Privacy? But since you asked I do not think that will be a valuable feature
for you.

However you might be interested in the performance boost that comes from not
loading/running a million 3rd party scripts / flash objects.

------
verganileonardo
Really cool feature! For a moment I thought George Clooney was going to joing
their team!

